# Tongue always in the way!



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I have never had that issue with any of my spoos. So will be interested to hear if anyone has a solution. 

I have to say that your description made me smile though- she sounds so dang cute.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Molly is a real character! Amazing how different their personalities are! I don't have that problem with Callie. She keeps her tongue in her mouth like a good girl. Molly is teething, but she always has had a bad case of pica. Even at ten weeks, the first groom I did with her, the tongue was lick licking! She will eat anything - which keeps me really busy staying ahead of her. I hope she outgrows that or she's going to have tummy aches all the time!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have had this problem with my dog Neeka as a puppy. The way I figure it there are at least 2 reasons why they lick on the grooming table. One is to taste it to see if it is good to eat or chew and the other is nervousness. Both good reasons to lick. So I do a mix of things to help me get through this excess licking phase, and in the case of my poodle pup Dakota, licking and biting phase.

First, try to groom your dog when he is tired. If he is not tired, then expect the whole thing to take longer. Then introduce your dog to each piece of equipment you use and give them an opportunity to lick it on a safe part of the equipment (satisfying reason #1). Re-introduce periodically because they may forget they already licked it. Then let them know with your voice either with a rude noise or "No!" when they try to lick it after the introduction.

Keep your grooming table as clean as possible so that they don't have a lot of opportunities to eat the hair. The stop to clean is good because it gives them a break.

When you are shaving their muzzle, hold the muzzle lightly so that they can stick out their tongue (probably from nervousness-reason #2). As soon as that tongue goes back inside their mouth, press down with you hand to close the mouth and take a few swipe of hair, then totally release and let them lick again and praise them. Let them lick the side of the clippers again (reason #1 and #2) and hold the muzzle lightly and watch for the tongue to go back in, hold tightly, shave a few times with the clipper, and release.

So you want to give them safe opportunities to lick things and to just lick from nervousness, then hold their muzzle briefly and shave and praise.

Yesterday I wanted to shave Dakota's feet and his muzzle in front of his eyes where I thought the hair was too long. He was energetic (NOT tired) but that was the time I had to work on this. So I let him lick everything, then I held a raw hide stick in my left hand and brushed him with the right. This worked for a while. Then I cuddled him. Then I had him sit quietly on the table for a few piece of kibble. I repeated this until he started to get tired.

Then I let him have the raw hide stick, and he laid down, I was able to shave one foot at a time, just turning him using the stick as a lure. Then I was actually able to dremel all but his dew claws (still working on how to do tiny dew claws). Finally to shave the hair in front of his eye, I put the stick sideways in his mouth. While he was working on pressing down on the stick, I quickly shaved in front of each eye. Done!

He doesn't get a chew stick often, just now and then when I need him to focus on something instead of what I am doing.

Hope some of this helps. Just work with the licking and it will get better.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Minipoo! That sounds like good advice and I'm definitely going to try it! Sometimes I just put Molly on her back on my lap to do her feet, but the face is a different matter! I am definitely going to let her lick those clippers before we start and maybe she will be a little better about it.
Callie has dewclaws (Molly doesn't). I've always been afraid to dremel them for fear of getting her hair caught in it. She hates the nail clippers but for some strange reason doesn't mind if I do just the dewclaws with them and then I dremel the rest. I like a long tail but I do wish the breeder had taken off her dewclaws!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

We both have poodles with undocked tails and dew claws. I agree keeping the dew claws short is a bit of a chore but my other dog Neeka keeps licking where her dew claws were cut off and I always felt it did not feel good to her. So I just didn't want them cutting off the "thumbs" of the dog this time. I use puppy nail clippers on his dew claws when he is in my lap but they are still very hard to see being tiny and black and somewhat covered in longer hair. So I kind of do it by feel which is scarey. I agree dremeling the dew claws may not happen.

I do have a metal dog file which I use (again by feel) to round off the cut dew claw.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Racer has dewclaws. They are a pain to dremel but I use vet wrap to do it. I wrap with enough to hold the hair down in make a small hole to pull just His nail through. I used to use knee high stocking but I tended to catch them in the dremel.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm really cautious about how much I cut also, since Callie's dewclaws are black, I can't see the quick, so I just cut the tip. They are so well covered by her heavy ankle hair I figure the chances of them getting caught on something are slim to none.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

SusanG said:


> I'm really cautious about how much I cut also, since Callie's dewclaws are black, I can't see the quick, so I just cut the tip. They are so well covered by her heavy ankle hair I figure the chances of them getting caught on something are slim to none.


I agree. If we cut the tip off often then it should be fine.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Just curious Minipoo, what differences are there, habit-wise, personality-wise etc between your PWDs and your poodle? I only know one person who has a PWD and its an older male, so it was hard for me to compare. Funny though, until we got Molly, Callie was not interested in playing with any other dog she has met, except the PWD!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have had 2 minipoodles and 3 PWDs. Each of the PWDs had different personalities. One of the PWD had Addison Disease and was very fearful and only wanted to be near me. The other 2 PWDs were very playful. Phoenix is the happiest and smartest dog. Neeka was just diagnosed with Addison but she doesn't have it as bad as Dasher did. But Neeka has the coloring of a border collie and acts like one. She is fast and agile and very playful. She really wanted a doggie playmate while my other 2 PWDs just wanted to play with me.

Dakota is still young so his personality is developing. Right now he wants to be with me and to take all.the toys from Neeka. He sleeps a lot but is very energetic and playful when awake. My previous minipoodle was playful and happy and wonderful but had a lot of health issues that shortened his life.

I think PWDs might have a personality like a standard poodle but that is a general statement. I love both the poodle and PWDs and think they are perfect to have together. Right now Neeka loves to be chased and Dakota is obliging her every chance he gets. I think they will have a perfect relationship once Dakota matures a little.

As with any dog of any breed, you want to get a puppy as close to the temperament you like. I kept that in mind when looking for a poodle. I did not do that with my PWDs so they have various temperaments.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

As I reread my previous post, I thought my comments might evoke the question, "Why not get a standard poodle instead of a PWD?" When I switched from poodles to PWDs I did so because my poodle had epilepsy and I wanted a breed similar to the poodle that did not have a high incident of this disease. Turned out PWDs have a high rate of Addison's. So it comes back to pick your disease.

I do like the short ears and undocked tails of the PWDs and the choice of wavy or curly hair. Neeka is a wavy. Phoenix is a curly. A lot of PWDs are partially white like Neeka. I would recommend this breed to anyone who loves a poodle.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you for the info Minipoo. I have been seeing more PWD's on tv, etc so I was wondering about them and if they have become an alternative to poodles, and why. They seems sweet and are really cute! At quick glance PWD's could pass for poodles so they must have common ancestors somewhere in the past!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

The origins of the poodles and the Portuguese Water Dogs are different according to who you ask. PWD people often say that the PWD was one of the dogs that made up the poodle. So for that reason, I often replied to people mistaking my PWDs for poodles that the PWD is the cousin of the poodle. That is something that children can understand.

Here is one breeder of PWDs who talks about a theory of their origin:
Origin & History Of The Portuguese Water Dog

Excerpt from above website: 
_The Portuguese Water Dogs have been linked historically and developmentally, to the poodle, pulis, water spaniel, Newfoundland, barbet, and some varieties of retrievers. It does seem that PWDs in some ways have similarities to these breeds, and no doubt many historians consider most of these to have derived from a similar dog. _

Again, this is one person's opinion. 

Somewhere, somehow poodles and PWDs are related. That is my opinion.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Blow gently into her mouth, then hold it closed. Personally the letting her lick clippers and lick in between swipes scares me to death. Best to teach her to keep her mouth closed and tongue in. Breed I usually have most trouble with are Bichons, can't keep their tongue in their mouth to save their life. 

Learn to clip quick and have quick reaction times, as that tongue can pop out at anytime.

Sugar on a cut tongue will stop the bleeding. If her tongue were to get cut while at a groomer's, a good shop would let you know. Sounds like you have as much chance, or more, of catching her tongue as a groomer. Good luck.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll try that Loves. She's due for another shave. I'm going to pick a time of day she is the most sleepy too! We used cornstarch to stop the bleeding when it happened a few months back. It was very scary - but didn't seem to bother her, or deter that tongue! Molly is a tough little cookie. You're so right - I have to learn to move fast! So glad Callie doesn't do that. She loves to kiss me while being groomed, but doesn't try to kiss the clippers, thank goodness.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Interesting that sugar and corn starch can be used to stop bleeding. Good to know.

I only let my puppy lick the side of clipper near the bottom and then only occasionally. He struggles less when he gets that out if his system.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Cornstarch works for quicked nails, and "just a spoonful of sugar...." or less  would stop bleeding on a tongue.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Loves - I tried blowing gently into her mouth, and magically she closed it and no tongue - just for a few seconds, but enough time to do quick swipes with the clippers. Great advice - it worked!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the OP and the advice!! Luce is a licking machine while being groomed! Licks arms, hands, clippers - pro groomer and me if I do it! I know the pros know how to handle it but I didn't - so thanks for the advice!


----------

